# River carnage.



## Riverdog (Dec 19, 2018)

https://youtu.be/SV3Rs_Bbu0Q


----------



## overboard (Dec 19, 2018)

At least they got it back to the launch, looks like the Susquehanna claimed another one!!
Good video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 20, 2018)

overboard said:


> At least they got it back to the launch, looks like the Susquehanna claimed another one!!
> Good video, thanks for sharing.



Yes, it's good that they got it out of the river. But damn! I hate second-guessing volunteers especially after 5 hours, but it made me sick to see it flipped and then they dragged the motor on the ramp. I believe the motor could have been salvaged.


----------



## jethro (Dec 20, 2018)

Riverdog said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > At least they got it back to the launch, looks like the Susquehanna claimed another one!!
> ...



Well, it looks like it's just a cowl, I'm sure the rest of the motor can be brought back to life.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 20, 2018)

And that, dear friends, is the moment you don't want to find yourself wishing you'd put that foam back in when you rebuilt your boat...

That really sucks.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> And that, dear friends, is the moment you don't want to find yourself wishing you'd put that foam back in when you rebuilt your boat...
> 
> *That really sucks*.



X2. I feel for the owner. I hope his premiums were up to date.


----------



## ppine (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the video. The weather made that one more challenging. 
I have been running rivers for 50 years. That one was wrecked in a little riffle. 
The weight and power of moving water on a boat can be unbelievable. 
It takes a lot of rope and carabiners and imagination to rig up a Z drag for pinned boats. 

I remember running the John Day River in Oregon in flood. My friend sunk his canoe in a rapid. We spent the next 2 1/2 days recovering stuff that had floated away in the wreck. Eddy shopping we called it.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 21, 2018)

Since the boat was stuck there for 3 weeks in the water, any floatation may have been waterlogged by then. The 115 Merc may have been overpowered, it's tough to tell the size of the boat for sure. But that poor hull took a beating.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 26, 2018)

Bailing bucket would have saved the day.


----------

